# Cutting diet



## 4acesbro21 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hey guys just finished a experimental bulk were i was upto 5,200 calories and i gained around 14 lbs 

Im 5,7 and currently 190 lbs , im reasonably happy with yhe bulk but i know this is not my natural weight for competing in other sports and im not ready to get back down to 175 were i fell i look and perform my best ,,

Usually when im cutting i go all out with crazy diets doing like 1,500 calories with no carbs etc and loosing over a stone in 4 weeks but this time im just looking for a regular diet and using cardio for fat loss , 

Do yous have any idea on macro ratio , should i just go with the regular 40/40/20 at like 3,500 calories  

And do you guys have any ideas on recipes for cutting fat , so i have plenty of choices when doing food prep , ps i am a weido when it comes to food i don't like steak  or fish and im allergic to eggs. I usually live on chicken or mince beef with wraps and potatoes , it gets pretty boring.. 

Thanks for any help


----------



## mickems (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm just curious, why gain 14lbs, only to,  have to go and lose it? Was any of it muscle? What were you trying to experiment?


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Mar 12, 2016)

Just wanted to see were i could take my body, and yeah im gained some muscle but not as much as i would've liked to, i like being lean and athletic as i play football and also looking to start boxing Again.   The best ive looked is at 12 and half stone and inwould like to be at a similar weight but with that little bit extra lean muscle


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 12, 2016)

That's an extreme jump from 5k calories to 1500!
If you have been tracking your calories thus far and are ready to cut is start by 500 calories at a time. At the most 1000 calories .
Are you maintaining your current weight at 5k ?
Damn that's a lot of food.


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Mar 12, 2016)

SuperBane said:


> That's an extreme jump from 5k calories to 1500!
> If you have been tracking your calories thus far and are ready to cut is start by 500 calories at a time. At the most 1000 calories .
> Are you maintaining your current weight at 5k ?
> Damn that's a lot of food.



No this is the first time ive been upto 5000, i usually  went to around 4000 and that kept me around 13 stone , 5000 seems to keep me at about 190 lbs thats y i started trying to hit like 5,300 etc but now im ready to come back down and yea i was keeping calories but i wasnt to strict on the ratio just as long as i was getting lots of carbs and around 250 to 300 grams of protein .. But i always like to be strict when it comes to cutting weight soo was thinking 40/40/20 at 3000 but then thats a 2000 drop from what im currently on


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 12, 2016)

1) Calculate your new TDEE and get yourself into a 20-30% deficit (any lower and fat loss becomes extremely slow). 

2) Keep protein at 1-1.5g/lb depending on your current bf%.

3) Play around with your carbs & fat macros as much as you want to find out what works for YOU. 
There are no set recommendations but I would use your previous experience on keto to determine how well you respond to low carb diets. In general, the more active you are the better you will do by keeping carbs up when dieting.


----------



## monster_king (Apr 18, 2016)

Broccoli & Feta Omelet with Toast
This easy breakfast recipe, which takes just 15 minutes start to finish, packs a one-two punch that will leave you feeling satisfied yet energized. 

The broccoli provides filling fiber (and just 30 calories per serving), while the protein-loaded eggs curb appetite and will help stave off those late-morning cravings.


----------

